# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Sugession: The file upload proceedure in forum rules

## mahju

Hi
     The file procedure has been changed but the procedure in Forum rule for uploading the file has not been updated.

    I suggest it should also be changed

Regards

----------

